
LIVE: MPs Are Debating the Investigatory Powers Bill in the House of Commons - webjames
MPs are debating the Investigatory Powers Bill in the House of Commons for the first time. The debate&#x27;s expected at 12.45 (GMT).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;parliamentlive.tv&#x2F;Event&#x2F;Index&#x2F;82b15581-2db8-4ecd-b1f1-c136bf3e5f2e
======
webjames
Details about the bill are available here:

[https://www.openrightsgroup.org/campaigns/investigatory-
powe...](https://www.openrightsgroup.org/campaigns/investigatory-powers-bill-
resources/)

